# Today's the day! **NEW PICS**



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Today's the day that MCH/CH Dill's XM Shimmer 2*M (ND doe) is going to kid :clap: I have a buckling reservation on her and I need you guys to please think :kidblue: :kidblue: as I REALLY need and new buck since our guy is up for sale. :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Beautiful doe! :thumb: Hope you get your :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:dance: Thinkin' BLUE!!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Any particular color you're hoping for?


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day!*

WOW..nice doe and nice breeding !!!!! best of luck


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

She's beautiful! Thinking :kidblue: :kidblue: . Let us know when you hear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

thinking BULE!!!! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*



KW Farms said:


> Any particular color you're hoping for?


Well if I had to choose I would pick a dark buckskin (my most favorite color) with moonspots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Hope you get a dark buckskin buckling!!!! Oh with moonspots!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Hope you get a beautiful little buck, lookin at mom I think your odds are good :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Thinking buck for you! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Who is she bred to?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

She's bred to the buck that's pictured. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*



Lost Prairie said:


> [quote="KW Farms":3io8afi8]Any particular color you're hoping for?


Well if I had to choose I would pick a dark buckskin (my most favorite color) with moonspots [/quote:3io8afi8]

Nice!  Crossing my fingers for ya!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:laugh: That's TOO funny!!!! Most of the time, it's "Please think PINK!!!"

But....This time, I'll think BLUE!!!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Very nice! Thinking blue for you! :kidblue: Is she due today or actually in labor?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Ellen thinks she will go today or tonight. She'll definitely be kidding soon though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

I wonder what Ellen thinks about all of us over here on TGS thinking BLUE!? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

I told Ellen to tell Shimmer to have lots of boys (as some other people have buckling reservations ahead of me) and she said not to curse her like that :laugh: She said she was going to put me on the bad list :laugh:So my guess is she would not be super happy that all of us are thinking :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:ROFL: Poor Ellen. :laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

How about this... :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Best of luck !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*



Lost Prairie said:


> I told Ellen to tell Shimmer to have lots of boys (as some other people have buckling reservations ahead of me) and she said not to curse her like that :laugh: She said she was going to put me on the bad list :laugh:So my guess is she would not be super happy that all of us are thinking :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :laugh:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Ok I have got my fingers and toes crossed thinking :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: in a dark buckskin with moonspots. Back many years ago when my favorite mare was bred to my stud we were ultrasounding to confirm prego and started joking with my vet about what she saw. . . Needless to say she asked what I wanted. . . I wanted a Bay and White Tri-color paint colt that looked close to my mare's look and she joking confirmed that too. . . Well we actually got what we wanted!!!!

So positive thoughts for gender and color helps :laugh: or so we say!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day!*

I have first doeling reservation on Shimmer so... Ummm please think :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: . LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

ok thinking :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Wow SkyesRanch, what a small world :roll:  Okay I'll think :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :greengrin:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Yup I got first choice doelings on Doo ***, Shimmer, and Feline Lucky. I got my reservations in early.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

^lol! thats the way to go!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Doo-Whop too???? I want a buckling out of her sooooooo baddddd!!! She was my first buckling choice (I love Shimmer, but it says on Ellen's kidding schedule that she's not due till 3/30 so that did not work for us time wise) so I was PRAYING that Doo-Whop had a boy. But luckly Shimmer ended up with a different due date so if she does not have a buckling we still have Doo-Whop as a backup plan. I really wanted the buckling out of Lucille Two, but Ellen kept it  We are also getting the Giddy Up doeling as well as the Fiesty doe off her sale page :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Wow lots of nice goats Riley!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Thanks J.O.Y Farm :hug: I'm hoping to build a very nice show/milk herd :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

No problem! :thumb: I hope it all works out!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Congrats!!!! Hope you get what you want!!! Good luck!! :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Did she kid?!?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Yeah!!!! We need an update!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Sounds like you should have lots of nice goats going your way soon :thumb: Keep us updated


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Any news?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

No babies yet


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day!*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Maybe today?? onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

 I hope she kids soon for you :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Ellen posted on her FB page around 6:00 AM and said she still had not kidded yet. Hopefully she'll give up her babies today/tonight. ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

ray: hope she goes by tonight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

STILL no babies  I guess I kinda jumped the gun with the topic title "Today's the day" :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

lol!!! :laugh: I hope she goes soon!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Still NOTHING!!!! :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Oh gosh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:hug: hope she speeds things up!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

As of this morning still no babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

maybe tonight.. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Wow...still holding them? :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Yep...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Today's the day!*

I am a fan of Dill's-A Little Goat Farm on fb and Shimmer kidded! She had 3 bucks and 1 doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: :stars: :leap: You got your buckling!!!!! Congrats!!!! :stars: :stars: :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **kidded***

Yep!!! 3 little boys and a girl!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Don't have any pics yet, but will post when I get some :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Congrats again! glad you got your buckling and SkyesRanch got her doeling! funny how she predicted that! (pg.2)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Today's the day!*

Do you get your choice of the bucklings?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day!*

A big congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Thanks!! I still have not gotten any pics but am getting one of the bucklings  They are all black with some small white spots and she says they all have random moonspotting. None have frosted ears/noses which IMO is a good thing :greengrin: One of the bucklings is reserved but there are two available so I guess we will choose between those 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> glad you got your buckling and SkyesRanch got her doeling! funny how she predicted that! (pg.2)


Ellen said she was keeping the doeling. Atleast that's what she posted on FB. :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Ya shes retaining the doeling  too bad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Ya shes retaining the doeling  too bad!


I agree


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Poor Skyes Ranch  That stinks


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

:dance: Congrats!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

I'm okay with it.  There is always goats to buy. Plus I am working on a HUGE project, so I need the money... Won't say what this project is yet.  It is BIG, I will just leave it at that.

Congats on your buckling!!! I'm glad you will get one. :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

I'm glad your not super bummed about it SkyesRanch  And yes, there will always be goats available.  


SkyesRanch said:


> Congats on your buckling!!! I'm glad you will get one. :leap:


Thank you :greengrin: I can't wait to see pics of him :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

When we pick him up (not this weekend but the next) he will only be 9 days old  I can't wait! The two girls we are getting from her will be about a month old. These will be good practice for when all our bottle babies come


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Congrats on your buckling!!! Sorry the color wishing didn't work.

Sorry on the doeling but everything happens for a reason!!!

Can't wait to see pictures!!! :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

congratulations! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Congrats on your buckling! Cant wait to see photos of him!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***



freedomstarfarm said:


> Cant wait to see photos of him!!


You and me both :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Ellen posted a pic of them on her FB page this morning. Not a great pic but you can still see them. All the bucklings are black. I think I like that big guy in the middle, he has the least white  https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =3&theater


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

they are very cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

So cute.....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Awww! Riley, you must be ecstatic! I forget where Dill's is -- are you driving there to pick up or are you flying the little guy in?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Dill's is in OK. We will be driving there to pick up the buckling and our two girls. I just realized this is the 2nd time in the past 6 months we have been down to OK :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Sent her the deposit! I AM SOOOOOOO EXCITED! :leap:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

Very nice handsome little guys! Any idea which one you will pick? Or should I say which one has already been picked and which two are left to pick from?

Congrats again!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

I don't know if the folks that had the reservation are going to get a buckling, so we might get 1st choice :greengrin: I want a show quality buck so I told Ellen whichever one had the best conformation was the one I would want


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

I love it when buyers ask the breeders to pick which one would suit them the best. I had someone this week fall in love with one from the pictures but wanted for only milking not show and they were open to suggestions. I got to match them with a great buckling I had that his dam is like a little jersey. One day we will get around to doing an LA on some of our girls.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

did you find out witch one yet??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

No not yet. We are going down to get them on Sat and will most likely just pick one when we get down there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

They are very cute! Can't wait to see which one you get!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

We will be picking them up Sunday!!! I can't wait to see them!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

:leap: Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Today's the day! **KIDDED***

They are here  I Totally love all of them!!! Will get pics soon!! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of out three wonderful new baby goaties 

These are of the buckling who has been named Dill's GA Glory



























These are the two doelings that we got. This one has been named Dill's F Talk That Talk. I LOVE her and can't wait to get her in the show ring!!!! 









And here are the two girls (Talk That Talk and Firecracker) together.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:stars: :stars: :stars: 
Oh how gorgeous are they! Big Congrats on all your new additions!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute! Talk That Talk has such an ADORABLE face!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Sooo....The first thing I want too say is...THEY ARE SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Congrats!!! :stars: The second is...How many are you going too keep/buy?? (I can't remember if you had retained one, or if this is from one of your does!  )


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

they are so cute I can't even pick a favorite!!!! Congrats they are precious!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  Thegoatgirl, we purchased all three from a breeder in OK, so they are all keepers  Our does have not kidded yet. :wink:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohhhhh....I see....Thanks Lost Prairie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

